# Trockeneis und die folgen



## Leland/Rovnex (20. August 2008)

Hallo Leute!

Vlt wissen es ja einige oder auch nicht, aber letztes Wochenende wars mal wieder so weit =) Frequency in Salzburg^^
nja darum gehts hier eigentlich nicht aber egal.

Jedenfalls, gescheit wie ich war habe ich mich beim Aufsetzen auf unseren Trockeneisbehälter aus styropor gestützt.
Es kam wie es kommen musste, der Deckeln brach und ich bin mit meiner Faust ins Trockeneis. Nja meine Hand schaut dementsprechend aus *g* Überall schöne kleine Rote striche.

Jetzt meine Frage, bleiben von Trockeneis Narben? Sind im endefekt ja Verbrennungen. Weiß das zufällig wer?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Rov


----------



## Dannie (20. August 2008)

müte die Hand nicht schrott sein soweit ichweiß zerstören die Eiskristalle die sich aus dem Wasser in deiner Hand bilden Zacken die die Zellwände zerstören und danach halt deine Habd Natsche ist

Geh mal zum Artzt Trockeneis ist echt nicht harmlos ...


----------



## Leland/Rovnex (20. August 2008)

Dannie schrieb:


> müte die Hand nicht schrott sein soweit ichweiß zerstören die Eiskristalle die sich aus dem Wasser in deiner Hand bilden Zacken die die Zellwände zerstören und danach halt deine Habd Natsche ist
> 
> Geh mal zum Artzt Trockeneis ist echt nicht harmlos ...



Schrott wegen Trockeneis? Nein g.
Das Zeug bringt die Zellen zum platzen und dadurch enstehen die Verbrennungen was ich weiß aber es is nur an der Oberfläche. Also die Oberfläche wenn du eine Faust machst halt ;D

lg


----------



## claet (20. August 2008)

du hast deine frage dir doch selber beantwortet ..

trockeneis ist so kalt, dass es zu verbrennungen kommt. 

wenn du dir deine hand verbrennst, hinterlässt das narben?
kommt drauf an wie stark .. genauso isses bei dir auch

kA ob es narben hinterlassen wird. jenachdem wie schlimm es halt
ist .. geh halt mal zum arzt meine güte, sicher ist sicher!


----------



## Infernallord (20. August 2008)

wie viel promille hattest du scho bei der aktion xD?


----------



## Leland/Rovnex (20. August 2008)

claet schrieb:


> du hast deine frage dir doch selber beantwortet ..



Nja eigentlich nicht, da Trockeneis vlt anders reagiert oder kA
Nja ich werd mich wirklich mal um Arzt quälen.




Infernallord schrieb:


> wie viel promille hattest du scho bei der aktion xD?



Garkeine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Reine Dummheit ;D


----------



## Siu (20. August 2008)

Trockeneis führt zu Verbrennungen eines bestimmtes Grades. Eigenliche Verbrennungen, durch Feuer, können Narben hinterlassen, wenn sie stark waren. Also geh zum Arzt, denn:



> sonst kommt es zur so genannten Kälteverbrennung, bei der das Gewebe binnen Sekunden abstirbt. Eine solche Schädigung nimmt keine Rücksicht auf Gewebeschichten und breitet sich als Kegel nach innen bis auf die Muskeln aus


----------



## xFraqx (20. August 2008)

Ist genauso wie Stickstoff. Entzieht den Sauerstoff aus der Haut und führt zu Verbrennungen. Sicherheitshalber würde ich aber zum Arzt gehen.


----------



## Leland/Rovnex (20. August 2008)

Danke für eure Antworten.

Ich werd mich mal morgen hinbegeben.

Lg


----------

